
Why The iPad is not a "Fail" - decryption
http://www.mactalk.com.au/2010/01/28/why-the-ipad-is-not-a-fail/
======
teeja
Haha ... absolutely right on!

"They’ve seen this sort of thing happen before - having witnessed Apple’s
classic tactic penetrating the market through evolutionary features in the
first few revisions of a product accompanied by aggressive and well-timed
price cuts.To be as wildly disparaging as a great many people have been may
very well end up fulfilling David Pogue’s (one of the few exceptions)
prophecy: ‘As we enter Phase 2, remember how silly you all looked when you all
predicted the iPhone’s demise in that period before it went on sale.’"

